# college jumper teams... do they even exist?!?



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

I am riding competetivley on the jumper circuit and really want to find a college that has an equestrian team for jumpers! All of the ones I have found only have hunter or western teams, but I really want to find a competitive team that shows in the jumpers. I don't want to have to switch diciplines just so I can ride on a college team :?.

Any colleges that you guys know of?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know too much about it but I know University of California in San Diego (UCSD) has a jumper team, or at least used to. Sorry that's not too much help except to say, yes, they exist 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes they do! I know the University Of Victoria has one... I am sure if you had enough participation for one and support of your school that you can create a team.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes some do. Around me some middle schools even have equestrian teams. Try googling college equestrian team.

Remember though that a team is temporary and to consider your major first. Your education will last behind he four years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you! I looked into UCSD and they only have the IHSA team, which is hunters and western now  will look into University of Victoria! However, is it in Canada..? I was hoping to stay in the US at least for college :/


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Centenary College in Hackettstown, NJ has a Hunter/Jumper team (amongst others). Not sure this is exactly what you were looking for but here is a link...

Centenary College:  Hunter/Jumper


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

SunnysMum said:


> Thank you! I looked into UCSD and they only have the IHSA team, which is hunters and western now  will look into University of Victoria! However, is it in Canada..? I was hoping to stay in the US at least for college :/


 
Yes it is... sorry, I don't know any in the states, I know their team shows in the states though (Oregon, Washington, California, etc)


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I don't know of any schools that have a strictly jumper team. But IHSA isn't really hunters, its all equitation based and can be quite challenging. You get the chance to travel, ride many different horses, etc. It really makes you an adjustable rider. Many Olympians rode IHSA when they were in school. Beezie Madden won the Cashione cup when she was in school.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

what countercanter said.

a lot of the people on the team where I went to school did a lot of jumpers but switched to mainly eq when they rode in college. our school also did a lot of rated and schooling shows in the area on top of the IHSA shows where they were able to show in hunters and jumpers also.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

We have quite a few people on the team that are very competitive in the jumper ring, at the higher levels (two of them have done a few small grand prixs), that had no problem doing the IHSA. And the barn where the team practices is an active show barn so they were still able to do the jumpers when they weren't doing IHSA.


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

So, what I've basically gathered is that I can possibly do both..? I've read a lot about the IHSA and have thought it would be fun and beneficial to be a part of, but I've shied away from it because I want to continue competing on my own horse. But if I can be on that team and then compete my own horse by myself, that would be awesome!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, you are totally free to do your own thing in addition to the IHSA. NCAA riding teams are different however. I am not clear on the specifics, maybe someone that rides NCAA can clarify, but I am pretty sure you are not allowed to compete outside of the team or something along those lines. But in the IHSA there are no such rules about competing on your own. I have found that the IHSA has been extremely beneficial for my riding. I did my last year of it last year.


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you so much!! That's so cool to hear, I've heard such awesome things about the IHSA and have wanted to join but I also want to focus on my own competing.. Thanks so much for the feedback


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

william woods university has an AMAZING jumper program. however, the equestrian portion is actually a major, not just a team. when i was looking into equestrian teams i learned all about it but its been a while so i forget if you can somehow major in equestrian something and also get a degree in something else or maybe minor in it(i believe that was possible). but i totally understand how you feel im now a sophomore in college and don't do the equestrian teams because in texas its only IHSA and NCAA and i am NOT a hunters fan hahah. but william woods has around a hundred horses all available for you to ride and show in not just collegiate show but the actual national jumper circuit USHJ. if you can do it they even have grand prix jumpers for you to show and ride. its pretty awesome haha. its in missouri by the way.


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

aha! i looked into it a little more and i was right, you can be involved in the riding program without actually majoring in equestrian studies! also i've heard good things about berry college.


----------



## laurachristine (Sep 24, 2012)

IHSA is great! I am on the purdue equestrian team and I love it, it's a great way to meet people. And you can definitely compete with your own horse too, it's only a one lesson a week commitment. I know a lot of people that are involved with the team but also competitive otherwise. It's not a huge time commitment just to ride for the team, only about three weekend shows a semester. There are actually a lot of schools that have a team!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I attended York College of Pennsylvania. They had an IHSA team. These shows were hard because you rode the horses that were at the College the show was being held, and you did not know which horse you were getting until you saw which horse was drawn for you. You also could not ride the horse before your class. Sometimes everyone would watch a spunky horse buck or bolt while the rider had to deal with it on the fly. There were many jumper rounds too. You do have to commit to one lesson a week with the coach of your team.

Here is the IHSA website
About Us


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Midway College isn't bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

